# Camo Dipping



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

thankyou for your sponsor, and welcome to AT, I am sure you will get alot of inquiries here.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Scott your prices on your website are very reasonable. Do the listed prices include the 25% discount?


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Welcome aboard!!! 

Will definitely be contacting you about gettin a Benelli dipped!!!

Thank you for sponsoring AT.........


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Grouse,
The 25% is not reflected in the price on our web page so minus 25% off of listed price.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

SCott, If I have a set of camo limbs that I want dipped do I have to strip the camo off first or can I send them in as is?


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Grouse send them as is we lightly glass bead them to revove old paint.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## lakota dude (Jun 9, 2006)

NWHydroprint said:


> We are a new sponsor here and just wanted to let everyone know that right now we are offering a 25% discount on camo dipping on guns and bows. We have several different patterns and are now starting to carry the Predator camo. www.NWHydroprint.com
> Thanks, Scott


Scott always room for one more decorator-Can you do Montana Camo, Mossy Oak, Real Tree, Moth Wing, Superflage, Next Generation, Tactical, tru-woods or Brush Country?


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

how durable is your finished product?

I had a bow dipped over the summer and am not happy about it at all! It was not done by you but I am just curious about your finished product.


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Lokota Dude, 
We are working on attaining several different camo patterns. We also already have some camo patterns that most other decorators cannot get. In the near future we are planning on designing our own patterns as well.

Supershark,
I know what you mean before we started doing decorating we had other companies try to do our products we were not happy with them. One thing that I have found is quality decorating starts with the best materials. A high quality clear coat is just as important as the pattern being applied properly. Some compainies may skimp and buy the cheapest materials but we only buy the best urethane clear coats. Our clear coats have to hold up to the flexing of fishing rods.


----------



## rogbu (Jan 20, 2004)

*Predator*

I see on your website that you have PredatorTM Camo. Is that basically the Fall Gray camo. What does the TM mean?
Thanks,
Rogbu


----------



## Flix (Nov 30, 2004)

*Oh this is bad news!*

For my wallet! 

Scott, 

I'm in Kent as well. I'm afraid I'll be bringing things over by the truck load for you to dip!!!

Welcome to AT. I've been really please with the response to being a sponsor here. 

-- FLIX


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Do you have anything done in the Diamond tread? I was thinking about sending a bow I have as a back-up to get done! :wink:


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Rogbu, TM just means trademark. The Predator is the Deception Brown pattern. It looks a bit different on our website because it does not have the beige base color in the background. 

Supershark,
We have done some smaller items in Diamond Plate, but we have yet to dip a bow. I think it would be awesome.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I dont know the Diamond tread is definately cool but the heavy metal is good looking as well.


I got the one that has been dipped that is up for sale at the time being. If it does not sell, you could always dip it for free for advertisement! :spit:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Do you do a set of binoculars and if so, how much?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

?


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

We can do binoculars but its at owners risk do to the fact that they are submerged in the tank for a period of time.
Scott


----------



## ROB TAYLOR (Nov 23, 2003)

*What temp?*

What is the max temperature attained in the tank?
-Rob


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Rob, 
I am sorry but we do not devulge specific details on how the process is applied or tank temps or chemical make up. But I assure you in will not effect a bow or gun in any way.
Thanks, Scott


----------



## ROB TAYLOR (Nov 23, 2003)

*That's strange....*

Hmmmm....I guess I won't be sending $500 limbs to be dipped. I have to know how, EXACTLY how, they will be treated before sending them off.....unless you will unconditionally stand behind your statement that they will not be harmed in any way....whadya say? A guarantee?


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Rob , I understand your concern but tank temps are part of getting this process to work . Your limbs when manufactured were most likley cured in a oven at about 300 degrees this is typical to get the resin in the carbon limbs to flow or form. All I will say is that temps are under 110 degrees.
Scott


----------



## ROB TAYLOR (Nov 23, 2003)

*Well, that should be OK...*

Seems like that'd be OK, huh? I think it feels hotter than that at the stake at your average 3D shoot most days.  I'll most likely be on the customer list after season. Thanks for the info.
-ROb


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

What about dipping over chrome? Any problems with that?


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

The chrome would have to be removed.


----------



## ROB TAYLOR (Nov 23, 2003)

*Clarification*

Just as a point of order....I was talking about syntactic foam/carbon ILF limbs....not the clunky chunks of glass/carbon that pass as compound limbs......I cannot even imagine what perfomance would be like out of modern wheel bows if the manufacturers put a little effort into limb construction. WOW!


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Since we are in the fishing industry too, we know alot about Carbon fiber. If they would use some of the new carbon fiber, the limbs would be lighter, more responsive and probably hold up better.


----------



## Bohunter176 4/8 (Nov 10, 2005)

Sent my Ultratech tech to Scott last week and had it done in Predator.
It looks awesome and I absolutely love it. The quality is outstanding and Scott was great to work with - fantastic customer service from my first inquiry, to a phone call to confirm EXACTLY (without divulging trade secrets- Rob) what I wanted done, to shipping it back: each piece seal wrapped in plastic, then bubble wrapped, then boxed with packing peanuts!!!!!!!! (And my "JUNK" limbs are holding up just fine....Rob)
I'm sending one of my tartget bows in next week to get the diamond plate pattern............can't wait!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks again Scott........is there any way you can dip me that predator pattern?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Looks cool...............you may have another customer coming to you. 
How about other patterns like Realtree?


----------



## ROB TAYLOR (Nov 23, 2003)

*Yeah, yeah..........*

176--LOL!....If you ever get a chance to look at what Hoyt puts into their ILF limbs as far as R&D, you'd feel cheated on their compounds....although no one does wheels better! Sure used to love my Supertec before my "awakening"... Saw your pics.....bow looks good.


----------



## carbon shooter (Apr 19, 2003)

*Hoyt Bow's Dipped*

I have a very good friend of mine who runs the archery department at a local hoyt dealership close to me. I showed him pics of the ultra in predator camo and we were both interested in doing a few bows. I suggested he call hoyt about it and he said they told him it would void the hoyt warranty.


----------



## whispershooter (Nov 12, 2005)

I think we will be having somethings dipped soon.


----------



## whispershooter (Nov 12, 2005)

I think we will be having somethings dipped soon.


----------



## ClaytonLJ (Jun 26, 2006)

Aren't most bows dipped anyway? Mr. Taylor, exactly what are you shooting, out of general curiosity?

Thanks,
Lyle


----------



## ROB TAYLOR (Nov 23, 2003)

*DAS Recurve*

Lyle,
I am the very happy and fortunate owner of two DAS Kinetic Recurves....the ultimate in un-wheeled performance and technology for hunting! Currently using G3s that make a 55# on one and Samick Extremes that make 45# on the other.....waiting for another pair of Extremes to make a matched set.
-Rob


----------



## 1waterdog (Feb 4, 2006)

*Nice Job*

Hydroprint, nice job on the predator dip for 176. He is a good friend of mine and saw what a great job you did for him. When I asked him to see it he told me he was charging $10 to look at it or $20 to touch it. He is that proud of his bow. The only thing he doesn't like about it is how long it takes him to find his bow once it is hung in the tree. I'll be sending you my Trykon XL after the season is over.

1Waterdog


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Waterdog, It's always great to hear when a customer is happy and refers someone to our bussiness. Thanks for the compliment.
we look forward to dipping your bow.
Thanks, Scott


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

do you dipping of smaller parts? if they are in bulk?


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Stevie, 
We do large or small quantities private parties to OEM's.
Scott


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Anybody use these people yet and how is their work? Thanks, Mark.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

i tried to look at your site but most of it wouldn't respond. tried it a few times and gave up. :sad:


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

Smoke Chrome, chrome, gloss black, and more solid colors would be awesome.

I wouldn't mind paying to get my riser dipped smoke chrome at those prices one bit.


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

What we have listed on our website is just a sample of what can be done.
We have Brushed aluminum, in almost any color, different wood patterns, marbles, we are also capable of just painting your bow too.
Sometime in the near future we may start to do some powdercoating also.


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

*SWEEEEEEEEEET to deal with !!!*

Scott & Tammy make you feel like you're Family :wink: 
their work is Awesome & you can tell they take pride in what they do!
been swamped but i'll post pics. of the Predator BE that was just done !!
Richard


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Richard.
Customer service and top quality are top prioity in our company.
Scott


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump2: for a very nice guy talked to Scott on the phone yesterday about a dipping of limbs. I am gona use these guys in a few weeks, as soon as the weather breaks and I work some OT! :thumb:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Someone post some pics!!!!! I wanna see some colors. The pattern page on the website isn't too dial up friendy.


----------

